# Kandel Uphillrennen in Waldkirch bei Freiburg



## Duke Lion (8. September 2006)

Termin:		Samstag, den 14. Oktober 2006

Start: 			14.00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: 		13.30 Uhr Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe
			Wanderparkplatz Gasthaus Altersbach 

Fahrstrecke:	Start:	 Gasthaus Altersbach
Ziel:	 Kandel-Passhöhe Bergwachthütte

Altersbach - Rotwasserweg - Unterer Heimeckschlagweg  Saubergweg - Siensbacher Kandelstraße - Schöneichelehütte- Sattelweg-Schindelbergstraße - Kandel- Bergwachthütte

Länge:		ca. 11,5 km

Höhendifferenz:	ca. 800 Hm

Teilnehmer:		Mitglieder des SC-Kandel e.V.
			Gäste aus den umliegenden Vereinen und Gemeinden.

Siegerehrung:	ab ca.: 17.30 Uhr im Gasthaus Altersbach
			Die Tagessieger erhalten den SC-Kandel Bike-Cup Wanderpokal
			Die gruppenschnellsten erhalten ebenfalls Preise.

Gruppen:		Jugend 16/18
			Herren/Damen 20/30 
			Herren/Damen 40
			Herren/Damen 50
			Herren/Damen 60

Wäschetransport:	ein Fahrzeug für Kleidertransport steht zur Verfügung.

Teilnahmegebühr:	 5,-

Kinder-und 		Gleichzeitig findet ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen mit
Jugend Bike-Cup	Start und Ziel auf dem Kandel statt.
			Start: 14.00 Uhr, Nähe Bergwachthütte

Voranmeldung 
und Information: 	Gerold Scherer Tel.: 07681-24057 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]


_Schönes, kleines Rennen zum zweiten Mal auf der neuen Route. Kann ich jedem aus der Gegend nur empfehlen! Anbei das Höhenprofil.

Gruß,

Jörg_


----------



## Thunderbird (8. September 2006)

Hey Jörg,

danke für die Info!

Darfst du auch schon wieder mitfahren?

Mit den Altersklasse ist mir was nicht ganz klar -
was machen 19-Jährige?
Ist die 20-30er Klasse _inklusive _30?

Werde auf jeden Fall ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln.

Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (8. September 2006)

Ich hab die Ausschreibung so aus ner Mail kopiert, und nicht genau durchgelesen. Das mit den 19 jährigen wird ein Tippfehler sein....

Ob ich teilnemen kann weiß ich noch nicht, der Rücken macht immernoch Probleme. Mal sehen...

Wäre toll wenn einige Leute kommen!

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## Thunderbird (18. September 2006)

Ich freu mich schon drauf!
Diesmal fahre ich wohl mit Federgabel, 
bei der Abfahrt, die sich da bietet.

Thb


----------



## Duke Lion (21. September 2006)

Ja, Federgabel ist sicher kein Fehler. Du könntest Damenpfad oder Kandelhöhenweg runterfahren. Schöne Trails die alle am Altersbach vorbei kommen!

Nochmal der Aufruf an alle: Unbedingt dabei sein! Der Veranstalter gibt sich wirklich Mühe mit begrenzten Mitteln ein schönes Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen (auch gegen alle Wiedrigkeiten seitens der Gemeinde, etc.)

Ich hoffe ich sehe euch am 14.10.


----------



## cännondäler__ (22. September 2006)

Hallo,
bin auch dabei! Vielleicht kann man sich beim Downhill zusammentun wenn Ihr mich schon beim Uphill abhängt! 

cännondäler


----------



## Thunderbird (23. September 2006)

Gerne!
Bergauf hetze ich aber auch nicht. 
Das wird der absolute Sasonabschluss.

@ Jörg: hoffentlich verfahre ich mich nicht.
die Seite ist mir relativ fremd.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Duke Lion (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier ein kleines Update zum bevorstehenden Rennen: Dieses Jahr werden erstmals Lizenzfahrer gesondert gewertet.

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Oktober 2006)

Gerade wollte ich es auch posten.
Da dann kann ich mich ja ruhig 
von ein paar Hobbyfahrern überholen lassen.  

Thb


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (4. Oktober 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Gerade wollte ich es auch posten.
> Da dann kann ich mich ja ruhig
> von ein paar Hobbyfahrern überholen lassen.



Hi Thunderbird, Hi Duke Lion,


Weiß einer von euch, wieviele Fahrer sich insgesamt schon vorangemeldet haben? 

Grüße an euch und Danke!


----------



## Duke Lion (5. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade die Info vom Veranstalter bekommen:

Biser gerade mal 15 Voranmeldungen!

Was ist denn los Leute? Ich hoffe es finden sich noch mehr Teilnehmer, ich denke nicht dass es das Rennen weiter geben wird wenn wie letztes Jahr nur 20 Leute am Start stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (5. Oktober 2006)

Bin noch nicht angemeldet und mein Bruder sicher auch noch nicht.
Sorry. Mit angebrochenem kleinem Zeh und Kettenblattgestanztem
Fingerknöchel denkt man nicht so gerne an Rennen. 
Am WE melde ich mich aber vor, versprochen.

G


----------



## cännondäler__ (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hab´ mich eben auch vorangemeldet, dann sind wir schon 16! 
Cännondäler


----------



## Duke Lion (12. Oktober 2006)

@cännondäler: Schön dass du dabei bist und merci für den Post auf eurer Kinzigtaler Seite! www.mtb-kinzigtal.de

Habe gerade mal nach der Wettersituation für Samstag gegoogelt: bedeckt, 12 bis 20 grad! Hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## Duke Lion (14. Oktober 2006)

So, war wiedereinmal klasse! Wetter war ja noch ok, kühl und trocken, beim Uphill geht das immer in Ordnung!

Wäre super gewesen wenn sich noch mehr von euch zum Start motiviert hätten, aber immerhin hatten wir mit 32 Bikern ein Plus von 10 Fahrern zum letzten Jahr.

Der Termin für 2007 steht auch schon: 13.10.07

Habe heute nochmal mit den Veranstaltern gesprochen, wenn wir es schaffen mehr Fahrer an den Start zu bringen, ist man von deren Seite zu einem Ausbau des Rennens gerne bereit. Ein realistisches Ziel sind vielleicht ca. 100 Fahrer.

Es wird kommendes Jahr eine frühere Ausschreibung geben, eine Internetpräsenz mit Möglichkeit zur Vorabanmeldung ist auch schon in Arbeit.

Allein von der Strecke her hat das Rennen meiner Meinung nach mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient, deutlich interessanter als Bühlertal oder Bad Peterstal. Und die Abfahrt Kanonenrohr / Damenpfad lohnt in jedem Fall die Mühe des Uphills!

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. Oktober 2006)

@Duke Lion:
Kann mich nur anschließen: Super Rennen und hätte mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient. In Schiltach gab´s doppelt soviele Starter und die Strecke dort war einiges leichter!
Nächstes Jahr kenne ich dann auch die Steinstufe auf dem Damenpfad und muß nicht mehr aus vollem Tempo wie ein Irrer in die Eisen steigen daß es mich zerlegt.... War jedenfalls überhaupt nicht "damenhaft"!
Mit dem Rennen bin ich auch zufrieden, auch wenn gegen den Schwarzwaldbiker nicht anzukommen war (muß wohl schneller starten im nächsten Jahr). Immerhin bin ich schnellste Frau !
Gruß
cännondäler


----------



## Duke Lion (15. Oktober 2006)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr kenne ich dann auch die Steinstufe auf dem Damenpfad und muß nicht mehr aus vollem Tempo wie ein Irrer in die Eisen steigen daß es mich zerlegt.... War jedenfalls überhaupt nicht "damenhaft"!



Nächstes Jahr fahren wir woanders runter, gibt noch andere tolle Trails!

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (15. September 2007)

Soo, falls es sich der eine oder andere schon mal vormerken möchte:

Jetzt sind es nur noch 4 Wochen bis zum nächsten Termin!

Genaue Ausschreibung des Veranstalters poste ich hier, sobald sie vorliegt.

Termin ist 13.10.07...

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## Rennben (17. September 2007)

Erwarte Input,

wenn ich mehr erfahre, werd ich auch bissl Werbung für machen !

Greetz


----------



## Duke Lion (18. September 2007)

So, da ist die Ausschreibung:
Höhenprofil seht ihr im ersten Post.

Termin:		Samstag, den 13. Oktober 2007

Start: 			14.00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: 		ab 13.00 Uhr Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe
			Wanderparkplatz Gasthaus Altersbach 

Fahrstrecke:	Start:	 Gasthaus Altersbach
Ziel:	 Kandel-Passhöhe Bergwachthütte

Altersbach - Rotwasserweg - Unterer Heimeckschlagweg  Saubergweg - Siensbacher Kandelstraße - Schöneichelehütte- Sattelweg-Schindelbergstraße - Kandel- Bergwachthütte

Länge:		ca. 11,5 km

Höhendifferenz:	ca. 800 Hm

Teilnehmer:		Mitglieder des SC-Kandel e.V.
			Gäste aus den umliegenden Vereinen und Gemeinden.

Siegerehrung:	ab ca.: 17.30 Uhr im Gasthaus Altersbach
			Die Tagessieger erhalten den SC-Kandel Bike-Cup Wanderpokal
			Die Gruppenschnellsten erhalten ebenfalls Preise.

Gruppen:		Jugend 16/18
			Herren/Damen 20/30 
			Herren/Damen 40
			Herren/Damen 50
			Herren/Damen 60

Wäschetransport:	ein Fahrzeug für Kleidertransport steht zur Verfügung.

Teilnahmegebühr:	 5,-

Kinder-und 		Gleichzeitig findet ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen mit
Jugend Bike-Cup	Start und Ziel auf dem Kandel statt.
			Start: 14.00 Uhr, Nähe Bergwachthütte

Lizenzfahrer werden in einer Extra-Wertung gewertet in Damen und Herren

Voranmeldung 
und Information: 	Gerold Scherer Tel.: 07681-24057 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]

Haftung: Der Ski-Club Kandel haftet nicht für Unfälle, auch Dritten gegenüber.


----------



## Rennben (18. September 2007)

Danke, habs mal bissl rumgeschickt.
Kann gut sein, dass ein paar vom Team SH/Speedzone starten.

Näheres weis ich aber erst kurz vorher.
Ich selber werde wohl auch fahren.

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Homepage ?

Greetz


----------



## Duke Lion (19. September 2007)

Hi,

folgendes im Internet: http://www.sckandel.de/

Es gibt ein paar Bilder, einen kurzen Rennbericht zu letztem Jahr, sowie die Ausschreibung für heuer...

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. September 2007)

Hi zusammen



Hab grade auf der Homepage www.sckandel.de gesehen, dass die Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe statt erst um 13:30 Uhr nun schon ab 13:00 Uhr! beginnt. 


Grüße an euch 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Duke Lion (13. Oktober 2007)

Last minute reminder!

Wer bei diesem Traumwetter Zeit hat sollte wirklich dabei sein!!


----------

